# Vender tus proyectos de PIC por internet



## Meta (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola:

Veo y cada vez las personas venden sus proyectos por Internet y encima lo hacen bien. ¿Realmente vale la pena? Cada vez me veo convencido. La priemra vez lo hago porque me gusta, si veo que la gente tiene interés lo pondré en mi Web y ebay.es

*Ejemplos*:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-7164460-_JM_

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310086222491&indexURL=#paymentmethods

http://cgi.ebay.es/CURSO-MICROCONTROLADORES-PIC-16F84A-PLACA-ENTRENADORA_W0QQitemZ300274071379QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_186?hash=item300274071379&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A895|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

¿Qué opinan?

Saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2008)

metale nomas meta !

para eso es que estudia.

si uno no le tiene fe a que hay aplicaciones utiles y remuneradas.............para a que estudia ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 24, 2008)

La ventaja de internet es que cuesta poco (aveces nada) y llegas a todo el mundo...  en terminos mercadotecnicos seria un sueño que se puede lograr.... 

Asi que si esta disponible y es barato y/o gratis... por que no usarlo? es una fuente de ingreso extra que se puede explotar y no hace daño... 

En lo personal ando viendo como crear un catalogo On-Line en mi pagina web para poder vender kits y cosas asi...


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

A ver si compro un libro sobre http://www.joomla.org/ 






Lo bueno es hacer una Web rápida como otros de joomla:
www.tu-electronica.com
www.pic16f84a.org

Algunos les valen un Blog como este bien completo.
http://proyectoselectronics.blogspot.com/

¿Qué prefieren?

*1)* Web prefabricada (que puedes hacer hasta skin) como joomla incluido bases de datos. (www.joomla.org) También está en español.
*2)* Web propia hecha con DreamWeaver.
*3)* Un blog como hacen muchas personas ultimamente (www.blogger.com)

Pues mira que un local de electrónica me dijo como me va con  los PIC. Me habló algo de vender. Por mi parte lo vendería por www.ebay.es como hacen muchos propias placas caseras, pero no se si vale la pena hacer placas de fábricas como puedes conseguir aquí en http://www.futurlec.com/PCBService.shtml
*Ya que estamos. ¿Qué quiere decir... Step 4: Quantity Required
Enter the quantity of boards required. ?*

Bueno, ya que soy técnico especialista de electrónica de comunicaciones FP-II y técnico en C.F.G.S Regulación y Control de autómatas programables (PLC) y quizás una carrera en el futuro ingeniería. También haré cosas con PLC de lo que me han enseñado en el curso sea Simatic 300, Step 7, Zelio 2, WinCC flexible y muchos más como puedes ver el vídeo siguiente.

YouTube - Panel tÃ¡ctil TP170A -3 parte - regulador analÃ³gico
YouTube - Panel tÃ¡ctil TP170A -1 parte - regulador analÃ³gico

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

Por cierto, aquí venden *PIC programados* hasta el 16F84A. Veo que hacen negocio con estas cosas.
No creo que un *Controlador automático para ventana de Ático con 16F84A* deba costar 19.90 €uros. Menudo negocio.

Más cosas aquí.
http://www.elektor.es/products/cont...goryGuid=2d16a123-44f2-4100-9ab2-12f74c1f82a5

Saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 25, 2008)

La clave para las ventas en internet es tener un buen numero de visitantes cautivos, es decir, interesados en lo que ofreces. Para lograr esos visitantes o "clientes en potencia" puedes ofrecer tus servicios en sitios de subastas muy conocidos como ebay o mercadolibre. Los que oferten por tus servicios los invitas a tu pagina en donde les muestras mas proyectos.

Aunque lo mas sencillo es montarse un blog en servicios como blooger.com , es mas profesional tener tu propia pagina, aunque ello conlleva unos costos como lo son:
El dominio "mipagina.com" +- $10 USD al año
El servidor +-$8 USD mensuales

En cuanto a la forma de hacer la pagina, puedes usar el wordpress ( http://wordpress.org/ ) que es mas fácil de usar que el joomla y tiene mucha documentación en español, ademas de plantillas muy bonitas.

Como en un principio, todo depende de ti.
Saludos.


----------



## pic-man (Nov 25, 2008)

Sin duda un Controlador automático para ventana de Ático con 16F84A lo puedes hacer por menos de 19.99 euros, pero no hay ningún problema (no tiene nada de malo) en que alguien haga el proyecto y lo venda a ese precio.

Si estás pensando en vender proyectos debes tener en cuenta que estás vendiendo un servicio profesional, así que aunque lo hagas con un pic que te cueste 2 euros el precio final debe ser mucho mayor.


----------



## lanselor (Nov 25, 2008)

En muchas empresas, le sacan desde un 40% a los materiales, que es de donde más ganan.


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola:

Yo doy opinión y lo que deseo también las vuestras para ver que mejor opción hay. Lo del web gratis también lo es gratis como www.lycos.es o algo similar pero hay muchos anuncios. Mejor www.blooger.com el que dices.

Saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tambien existen catalogos On line gratuitos que solo se descargan y se instalan en un servidor de internet, he usado un poco el Os-Commerce y trae plugins para paypal y otros sistemas de pago en linea

Pero como bien dice Andres... lo mas importante es tener una buena coleccion de visitantes cautivos....


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> También existen catalogos On line gratuitos que solo se descargan y se instalan en un servidor de internet, he usado un poco el Os-Commerce y trae plugins para paypal y otros sistemas de pago en linea
> 
> Pero como bien dice Andres... lo mas importante es tener una buena colección de visitantes cautivos....



Los visitantes me encargo personalmente de buscarlo sea directamente o a traerlos buscando sus intereses a base de encuestas en la Web. Eso si, los proyectos primero los presento si ya nadie lo ha entregado ya en la revista oficial de España (no se si todavía se vende en hispanoamérica) lo entregaré yo. Te pagan según me han dicho otros atores 30€ por página publicada aunque yo lo hago porque me gusta enseñar los proyectos a los demás y lo dejo registrado legalmente con ellos. Si les interesan, contactan contigo par vender tu producto y te pagan por producto vendido. El último número de la revista es la 52 y te regala un tester o polímetro pequeño digital.

Ver revista nº 52


Ya veremos lo que hacemos. No se preocupen de los visitantes. Primero  hago un proyecto porque me gusta y si les interesa comprarlo o que les diseñe algo que ellos quieran, se los haré _(una copia y con buenos manuales a mi estilo)_ hasta donde llegue mis posibilidades.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 25, 2008)

este servidor ami me va muy bien y tiene unos precios muy economicos.
http://www.piensasolutions.com/
En cuanto a vender proyectos por internet te puedo asegurar que de eso no se vive, yo actualmente estoy creando algunos kit para venderlos a traves de mi web, pero la falta de tiempo libre me hace que valla muy lentamente, yo en la actualidad tengo esto como un hobby.
Los unicos proyectos que vendi por internet son: un  ascensor de 5 plantas con un 16f84 y un contador para controlar el aforo de un local mediante 3 displays de 7 segmentos al cuan te indica el numero de personas que han entrado al local y tambien el numero de personas que hay dentro, ademas se le puede programar el numero maximo de personas maximo que puede haber dentro del local, para que avise con un zumbador.

El ascensor de 5 plantas en breve lo subire a la web para el que lo desee lo pueda montar por si mismo, y el contador de aforo quiero modificarlo para utilizarlo con un LCD y venderlo como kit ya montado o bien ofrecer el esquema y el diseño del PCB y vender solamemte el pic grabado y con el programa protegido para que no se pueda leer.


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

Me imagino que vendiendo no se vive. Soy hobbysta de PIC más que vendedor, cosa que nunca lo he sido. Hasta un local de electrónica me dijo como me va el tema de los PIC y que venderlo no vale la pena que los PIC son para jugar, el que quiera algo serio que se meta con PLC.

Bueno, lo hago por probar, curiosidad y me gusta  difundir mis cosas en revistas que todavía no he hecho por ahora por falta de presupuesto y tiempo.

Ver revista nº 52
_Este número te regala un tester, no es gran cosa pero si compro dos ya tengo para medir V e I al mismo tiempo y el tester que tengo ya es muy viejo y da problemas._

Si los encales que nombré y más personas lo venden bien, ¿por qué nosotros no? La idea principal me vale para ganar algo de € y poder comprar componentes para nuevos proyectos, si se vende lo justo, claro.

En esta Web al final según este enlace vende cosas muy sencillas.


```
Se realizan proyectos especialmente para Institutos y/o Universidades con cualquier PIC del tipo PDIP (máximo 40 pines).

 

Los diseños son elaborados en protoboard o baquelita, según la exigencia del comprador.

 

Entre los diseños mas comunes tenemos:

 

CONTROL DE NIVEL PARA TANQUES CON LLENADO AUTOMÁTICO

 

CONTROL DE TEMPERATURA

 

CLAVE DE ACCESO PARA UN SISTEMA DE ALARMA

 

CONTROL DE MOTORES DC, AC y PAP (baja potencia)

 

CONTADOR DE EVENTOS (CUENTA METROS)

 

TEMPORIZADORES

 

RELOJ DIGITAL

 

TACÓMETRO DIGITAL (IR)

 

GENERADOR DE FRECUENCIAS

 

AUTOMATIZACIÓN DE PROCESOS

 

OTROS...

 

Estos diseños son realizados bajo la programación de MPLAB con:

 

    * LCD

 

    * DISPLAY

 

    * comunicación con PC en vía alambica o inalámbrica, utilizando el puerto de comunicaciones RS232 bajo programación Visual Basic.

 

NOTA:

            En el contrato se incluye el proyecto con su plano eléctrico, diagrama de flujo y diagrama de bloques. El programa fuente tiene un valor adicional por motivos de derechos de autor (para el caso de PIC).

 

            Cancelar el 50% para iniciar y el resto con la entrega.
```
Eso si, no tengo idea de negocios y voy a preguntar por ahí consejos para no llevarse chascos con los clientes.

Gracias por contar tus experiencia en este campo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2008)

meta:
te encanta la electronica, y me parece buenisimo.
el meterte a comercializar cosas es meterte en OTRO MUNDO.
como ya di mi opinion es un paso natural.

pero veras que es otro mundo, la electronica es clara:.......I = V/R

los clientes si les conviene te pondran la R en el numerador o te diran que la cuenta era otra, que tu no comprendiste.

asi que si quieres un consejo :
metete pero no estes pendiente, no esperes mucho........segui con lo tuyo, creo que estas estudiando aun.

y si te sale algo pone las cosas claras desde el principio A CARA DE PERRO, cuando vas al supermercado no te dejan sacar nada si no pones la plata en la caja antes   

Los electronicos son un mundo aparte........muy raros  de verdad, a veces presumidos y otras se tiran abajo a si mismos .
y los clientes......ni que hablar    hay mas disgustos que buenas sorpresas.

como comentario queria solo agregar una cosa que lei en uno de tus enlaces (el primero de todo) , uno que ponia que el programa no lo entregaba o que lo cobraba mas caro por un tema de "derechos de autor"      
derechos de autor ...........    

a mi tambien me paso  ops: creerme "el creador "...."mis inventos"........


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

Voy a buscar gente y en internet para informaciónrmarme sobre el comportamiento cara al público. En la calle se como es la gente. Antes de reparar un televisor, pegarme dos horas en instalar un ordenador o PC, que si montarlos, que mirar una planta potencia, he visto que las personas son muy *exigentes*, encima quieran pagar poco o simplemente no quiere pagar. A los amigos se los dejo gratis, ahora ya estoy empezando a cobrar y para mi sorpresa ya no me llaman.    Era de esperar, al menos ya no me molestan como antes.

Viendo este enlace.
http://www.elektor.es/products/cont...goryGuid=2d16a123-44f2-4100-9ab2-12f74c1f82a5

Haré lo mismo.
Mi idea es hacer un esquema eléctrico con su explicación del circuito y demás manuales para que lo entienda a mi estilo como dije antes. Quizás si ellos le interesan, vender otro PIC sea para repuesto o si ellos quieren hacer placas nuevas con ese PIC ya programado. También vender sólo PIC ya programados como hacen esa web de arriba.

*fernandob:*
¿De dónde has sacado que he dicho que cobraré derechos de autor?

Otra cosa.
El precio de los mismos PIC varías dependiendo del tiempo y la cantidad de líneas de código en ASM en mi caso. Aquí el 16F84A cuesta entre 4.50 y 5.50 depende del local. Si veo que quiere muchos PIC, unos 20 para ellos revenderlo, me sale más barato otro PIC similar y comprado más barato en http://www.microchipdirect.com/default.aspx

Si tienen más ideas de métodos y técnicas para vender, que vender y manuales, instrucciones, explicaciones del circuito, fallos frecuentes y soluciones, cosas de esas. En Clase nos enseñaron cómo hacer un presupuesto de nuestros aparatos si un cliente lo pide y los compra o no. Sea cual sea el aparato, cada uno de los alumnos era con un aparato de nuestros propios diseños. Así que algo de idea tengo, eso si, las cosas claras desde el principio y en www.ebay.es

En España, me parece que esta web no sirve. Sólo para América. http://www.mercadolibre.com/

*pepechip*, pues sí, me gustaría verlo en tu web, que raro que no lo hayas incluido.
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/ascensor.htm

Buenas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2008)

no meta, no lo has dicho tu, lo lei en el primer enlace que pusiste, cuando dabas ejemplos.

te mando un saludo, vos tenes pinta de buen tipo.....estas estudiando asi que debes de ser joven ......inocente juventud.....yo si tuviese 20 de nuevo me buscaba una mina de $$$$ y la electronica de hooby   
espero te vaya bien , saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 25, 2008)

Acabé los estudios en Junio y soy viejo.


----------



## asherar (Nov 26, 2008)

Esta es mi humilde opinión.

Creo que la oferta por internet funciona mejor en tanto más amplio sea el abanico de productos que se ofrecen. 
Eso lo he visto *comprando* cosas por mercado libre y similares. 
En realidad, para pocos productos, o para servicios de desarrollo, la veo como una forma que optimiza costos 
de publicidad, pero no sé si los resultados que da se puedan comparar con la venta por TV del tipo "LLAME YA !"  
Ese sí es un buen ejemplo de cómo vender cualquier cosa con la "chapa" de la Tele. 

Otra forma de llegada al público masivo es mediante libritos como los cosméticos. Esa red de comercialización 
también ya está montada. Es cuestión de averiguar cómo se arregla. 

A mi me pasa un poco como a pepechip, y pienso que a muchos más. Vivo de un empleo que no puedo 
descuidar, y el tiempo libre me resulta relativamente escaso para encarar cualquier proyecto más o menos 
serio. Para peor yo no soy profesional de la electrónica, dispongo de una base de física que me permite 
analizar y elaborar las cosas, tengo la experiencia de haber trabajado en investigación en la universidad y 
menos de un año en una empresa de desarrollos tecnológicos para la industria petrolera. 
Pero mi mayor tesoro son algunas ideas locas, que por suerte no se me acaban. Según dice Angulo en el libro 
de Pic16F84: "una buena idea puede bastar para hacer la diferencia" (o algo así). 

Sin embargo, entiendo que se debe estudiar los aspectos comerciales con la misma seriedad que se estudian 
los aspectos técnicos. 
Yo tengo mi propia idea de cómo hacer las cosas. No sé si en el tiempo que me queda las pueda llevar a la 
práctica, pero es la única manera que veo de ganarle terreno a los que ya están en el negocio desde antes 
que yo, con más experiencia comercial y recursos de respaldo. 

La estrategia hormiga para mí no sirve: si pasa demasiado tiempo desde la salida al mercado, los que disponen  
de más capital que ideas, terminan por ganar la pulseada. 
Una patente vale típicamente algo más de 1000 U$D. Y el abogado para defenderla ? 
Y estamos pensando en hacer publicidad por internet porque es económico ... hmmm!

Por otro lado si hay mucha competencia, la lucha se hace interminable, porque de los clientes masivos muy pocos 
eligen al que aporta la mejor solución técnica, sino al que cobra más barato. Así se termina desarrollando alarmas con el estigma de que son "nacionales", sólo para competir con los importadores de alarmas chinas, que 
seguro son de peor calidad, aunque sean de montaje superficial, plástico inyectado, y etc., etc. 
Y está bien, porque cuando la lucha es por vender, los criterios *deben ser* comerciales.
... 
De todos modos estas son sólo especulaciones. No fui, no soy, y tal vez nunca sea comerciante. 

*Andrés*: una cosa no me quedó clara; si los clientes son "potenciales" entonces no son "cautivos". 
No hay mejor escapista que un "surfeador" de internet. 

*Meta*: No creo que nadie revele sus secretos comerciales. Menos si ya le funcionaron bien. 

*fernandob*: Yo también soy viejo, pero a "la mina" la sigo buscando igual. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Meta (Nov 26, 2008)

Buen comentario mi muy distinguido amigo, aunque no se el motivo de lo que me acabas de decir en mi nombre, pero bueno.   

Soy técnico especialista en electrónica y superior en autómatas programables. Con eso la gente confía más _(No siempre, hay mejores sin titulación que lo he visto)_.

En PIC soy Hobbysta y la verdad lo de comercial por probar y curiosear no creo que pase nada. Si veo algo de ustedes, hasta por curiosear les compraría el producto a ver que tal ya que nos conocemos desde el foro.

La intención de competir, como que no puedo. Sólo saco algo, lo publico en una web decente con las cosas claras por si hay problemas con ellos y suficiente documentación.

El motivo de que se me ocurrió la  idea fue verlo por internet y me hace ilusión, ahora la realidad de temas comerciales no es nada fácil.

Por probar una vez no pasa nada.

Por cierto, se que tienes muchas virtudes, aprovecha haciendo proyecto que se nota.

suerte.


----------



## asherar (Nov 26, 2008)

Me pareció que invitabas a comentar cómo hace cada uno, o algo por el estilo. 



			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> Si tienen más ideas de métodos y técnicas para vender, que vender y manuales, instrucciones, explicaciones del circuito, fallos frecuentes y soluciones, cosas de esas.





			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> Eso si, no tengo idea de negocios y voy a preguntar por ahí consejos para no llevarse chascos con los clientes.
> 
> Gracias por contar tus experiencia en este campo



Igual, era solo un comentario. Todo Ok. 
Y por el auto-bombo (auto-propaganda): Sory ! A veces se me escapa. Tengo un departamento de mercadotecnia muy oportunista. 

A propósito, debo reconocer que mi página web tiene más visitas desde que participo en este foro. Je! 
Y eso que no me he lucido demasiado. 

Ahora mismo estoy desarrollando un sistema de medición automático a pedido de un cliente, visitante del foro. 
Uno de mis amigos me dice que es suerte ... je, je, ... puede ser. 
En la guerra siempre tiene más chances un general con suerte. 

En cuanto a estrategias lo único que diré es que prefiero margen a rotación. 

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Cosas de estas parece que se vende.







Encima vende el programa aparte. Cosa que no haría.






Haré placas con Puerto serie y paralelo si puedo, el USB lo tengo lejos.


----------



## asherar (Dic 9, 2008)

Si lo que vendes es solo software: 

http://www.softonic.com/esales/venta-software

*Editado:*



> Softonic no sólo le brinda la posibilidad de incluir sus programas en el portal líder de descargas. En Softonic podemos ayudarle en la venta de su Software, podrá beneficiarse de nuestra posición privilegiada en Internet generando ventas de su producto sin tener que realizar ninguna inversión.
> 
> A través de nuestro programa de ventas le proporcionamos todas las herramientas necesarias para gestionar las ventas de su producto a través de Softonic y también a través de su propia página Web. Nos hacemos cargo de todos los costes relacionados con la venta de sus productos y posicionamos su software en un lugar destacado dentro de nuestro portal, facilitando el acceso a sus programas aumentando así de forma notoria sus descargas y ventas.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2008)

aqui un triste ejemplo de como la electronica es avasallada por la industria masiva:
un ejemplo es la tonta ya discusion acerca de la luz crepuscular.
otro es uno que pregunto por control de aire acondicionado, miren esto:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-45266276-plaqueta-y-control-remoto-universal-para-aire-acondicionado-_JM_

por si mañana desapàrece el enlace es un modulo universal de control de aire split, 130 $ = 40 U$ 
plaqueta con 5 reles , uno de potencia, con un micro y demas cosas, transformador adecuado aparte, control remoto tambien , uno bueno, ademas la placa que va frente al split con los leds......

si es ...medianamente masivo lo agarra una empresa y lo fabrica como mondadientes , lo exporta a todo el mundo y te cago el desarrollo.
si no es medianamente masivo .........vas a vender 2 o 3 por mes y eso si tenes suerte.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Si lo que vendes es solo software:
> 
> http://www.softonic.com/esales/venta-software



software ?
es algo laborioso, y valorable, mas si es una solucion, pero omo trato de decir siempre:
quien COMPRA software hoy dia ?
todo el mundo lo quiere gratis, es una mentalidad masiva esa, software ? necesitas mucha venta para eso.
la gente quiere algo , por su dinero, quieren algo para llevar a la casa, una caja con un TV color, unos zapatos, una muñeca inflable,...........algo concreto .

no lo comparto pero es asi.

uno para dedicarse a vender tiene que cambiar d e mentalidad, no querer imponer su producto, tenes que ser ..........
imaginate que estas en el mar, bueno , no tenes que nadar en ninguna direccion, ninguna que VOS quieras, tenes que cerrar los ojos y dejarte llevar, donde te lleve la corriente ahi vas.

salvo que seas de los poquisimos iluminados en las ventas........pero si estudiaste una carrera tecnica no lo sos.

saludos


----------



## Meta (Dic 9, 2008)

Si vendes una muñeca inchable con parches incluido, tienes más suerte.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2008)

no me extrañaria .


----------



## asherar (Dic 12, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con respecto a la imagen del mar: si uno se deja llevar, así, a la deriva, lo más probable 
es que lo devoren los tiburones. 
En tal caso yo prefiero una actitud más agresiva. Aunque sea, me pego una aleta de plástico en la espalda. 

A tu pregunta: "quien COMPRA software hoy dia ?"
Respuesta: *Todo el mundo, vos incluido. *O vos no pagás la cuenta de internet ?
Qué son todos los videos que te bajás de youtube, y todos los artículos que te bajás de Wikipedia, etc., etc.?
hardware ? Ahí VOS estás *pagando, a cambio de ..... software *!
Si, pagás poco, pero pagás !
Y si pagás más, bajás más. Pagando solo la conexión te podés bajar un corto de 2 minutos. 
En cambio pagando unos 30 U$S al mes te podés bajar el video de Pamela completo, de 1 hora de duración. 
Y eso no es hardware. 
Lo que pasa es que te hacen pagar disfrazado ... prueba de que los que te venden no navegan a la deriva. 
Y eso tampoco requiere ninguna genialidad: se estudia bajo el nombre de mercadotecnia (marketing). 

Las ideas suelen servir para movilizar a la gente, y también para inmovilizarla. 

Yo por mi parte voy a comenzar registrándome en forosdeverduleros.com, después veo ...


----------



## Meta (Dic 12, 2008)

Me he dado cuenta que la gente aquí no le hace gracia vender sus propios proyectos por www.ebay.es o Internet en general.

¿Por qué?

Ya han visto que otros lo hacen y tienen muy buena reputación.


----------



## asherar (Dic 12, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Me he dado cuenta que la gente aquí no le hace gracia vender sus propios proyectos por www.ebay.es o Internet en general.
> 
> ¿Por qué?
> 
> Ya han visto que otros lo hacen y tienen muy buena reputación.



Yo creo que es muy simple, pero doloroso de aceptar para nuestra parte. 
Los latinoamericanos, salvo excepciones como Brasil (y hasta cierto punto) no tenemos una cultura que 
respete el *trabajo en tecnología*. De ahí que pase lo que dice fernandob. Nuestra cultura es *comprar hecho*. 
Latinoamérica está pensada como mercado de *consumo* para la tecnología que producen Europa, 
Japón y EEUU. 
En Argentina hay excepciones como Córdoba (electrónica) o Rosario (agro), pero en general hay una gran 
chatura tecnológica.


----------



## Meta (Dic 12, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Meta dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Chatura? No se tus jergas.

Aún lo que dices, lo que haces los aparatos, los hace también en latinoamérica, venezolanos y colombianos veo muchos que hacen, venden y compran.

Japón les encanta exportar, importar lo odia, claro que hay excepciones como que Japón les encanta el aceite de oliva y compran. Han hecho máquinas para plantarlo igual pero no salen igual así que las compran.

No veo problema de vender aparatos hecho por nosotros mismos.


----------



## asherar (Dic 12, 2008)

Al decir "chatura" quiero decir "poco relieve" en lo que te decía antes (la valoración del trabajo en desarrollo tecnológico). 
Por ejemplo, la gente común de Córdoba ve con respeto al que trabaja en tecnología, lo mismo en Buenos Aires. 
La mentalidad es así porque se entiende que la tecnología permite crecer. 
No ocurre así en otras provincias donde la gente ve muy lejanas las ventajas de generar tecnología 
por uno mismo. Lo sé porque he vivido y trabajado bastante tiempo en tres provincias argentinas. 

Aparte no digo "nadie", digo "nuestra cultura es". Lo que predomina. Y lo digo con pena. 
En lo personal lucho contra eso.


----------



## Meta (Dic 12, 2008)

No conozco tu cultura en persona, pero no se habla bien de ella. Incluido la nuestra por temas de las leyes e inmigración.

De todas maneras, siempre hay gente que compra algo.


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 12, 2008)

> Japón les encanta exportar, importar lo odia, claro que hay excepciones como que Japón les encanta el aceite de oliva y compran. Han hecho máquinas para plantarlo igual pero no salen igual así que las compran.




Ya me estoy poniendo a hacer aceite de oliva  jajajaja

Muy buen thread gente..


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2008)

hay cosas que son como son, uno donde vive ve como es la cosa y trata de vivir alli.

si vos naciste en el desierto del sahara no vas a comprate una tabla de wind surf .........o un equipo de bueceo.

si, el concepto de que quienes manejan las politicas de un pais influyen y mucho es real, uno nace y crece en un ambiente donde se da facilidades para plantar y ves que quienes lo hacen obtienenen buenos resultados , y entonces tu te pondras a plantar y quizas a estudiar el tema plantaciones.
Ahora si uno ve que en ese tema todos quienes se meten les va mal....... medio que lo descartaras desde el vamos.
eso hacemos todos y en todos los ambitos, se da naturalmente.

Lo que si es real es que nos gusta la electronica y queremos hacer cosas con ella, vivir de ella y que se nos valore.
Esa es la primera instancia, por que si uno siente que es un boludo por estudiar lo que estudio, por dedicar tiempo a tal o cual cosa........se le pinchara el tema en el alma.

Aqui es donde se dan varios temas:

1 -- El pais : como ya puse mas arriba habra lugares que fomenten tal tema , o incluso politicas de exportar o no, habra lugares donde nadie querra fabricar por que ves una carga muy grande que es impuestos y problemas para tener empleados, en fin, uno que no sabe lo siente , aunque no sepa.

2 --- Lo que es uno, por que varias veces he oido que quien es bueno en una tecnica es malo comercialmente .
asi que asociarse a un buen vendedor es bueno, claro que tiene que ser tu amigo para que no te cague.
ser vendedor eso te da alas, no tenes que eestar atado a ningun producto, uno esta atado a lo propio .

3 -- aqui me explayo mas, : el mal karma del gremio, es una pena pero es un tema para sentarse con un buen psicologo:
por que los mismos electronicos tiran , con su ansiedad su mismo trabajo al suelo ?
uno que sabe, que aprendio quiere hacer cosas, quiere demostrar que sabe ...........asi que se regala.
aqui lo podemos ver en el mismo foro si uno se pone a leer con ojos curiosos y sabiendo que buscar:
** necesito hacer un aparato para ......y no se como hacerlo *****
y otro responde:
ah.. que interesante, me gusta tu proyecto, me enganche , te voy a ayudar.
mira el diseño que hice , y lo probe y anda (orgulloso lo pone) .

en fin, entras a un foro, te haces el que quiere aprender y los giles del foro te hacen el diseño gratis.
claro vos que sos el dueño de una PYME asi podras conseguir los diseños baratos, es mas, si tenes un empleado o sea un tecnico en electronica que es nuevo , seguro que con esto de los foros LO FORREAS:
"ves que es facil"
"mira , comenza por esto, yo te di la idea"
"si al final , te tengo que decir yo todo"
"mira, en un foro me lo hacen gratis" .

en foros de reparaciones , es de terror :
cambia el capacitor tal .......es una pavada ............
claro , el usuario que no sabe lee esto y cuando lleva al tecnico a reparar el TV ya lo mira al tecnico como si fuese un ladron, todo es una pavada, que encima te lo dicen en el foro, es verso eso de que tenese que estudiar, es verso de que a veces te pasas una tarde con un equipo que te vuelve loco.
en fin, el tecnico no vale nada.
todo es una pavada, todo se arregla con centavos.
en todos los casos el conocimiento del electronico NO VALE NADA , ni el conocimiento ni el tiempo .


es ese querer hacer lo que termina prostituyendo al gremio.

claro, uno dira: 
soy nuevo , estoy aprendiendo y asi aprendo rapido, , cuando sea grande y me dedique a esto no regalo mas nada, ahi cobro..............pero cuando el sea grande y quiera vivir de eso ......va  a haber una legion de pibes jovenes que le van a minar el terreno.......al pedo .

electronica?
un tema de mucho estudio, bastante complejo, creo que es una de las ingenierias mas complejas, pero .......por lo que digo, todos meten mano, todos saben, todos dicen que es facil .......a muchos les gusta y "saben algo" ......y lo minimizan ......... y asi todos lo tiran abajo.

*y el trabajo, EXACTAMENTE LO QUE PREGUNTARON EN ESTE POST  es similar:*
vos te haces un diseño y sacas en ebay un producto y enseguida lo ve un pobre imbecil reverendo pelotudo que no tiene nada en la cabeza, pero adquirio conocimientos de electronica, sabe quizas programar PIC o hacer circuitos con chips comunes.
y quiere decir "yo puedo hacerlo " mientras levanta su mano obedientemente.
entonces dira:
"yo puedo hacerlo !, y mas barato! ."
asi que en un par de meses lo hace , claro que la idea la saco de tu aviso , por que el imbecil no sabe:
1 -- tener sus propias ideas
2 -- que lo que esta tirando abajo es no solo TU trabajo, sino que EL  SUYO tambien.
3 -- al mover ese mecanismo va  a aparecer otro tarado como el que lo va  a hacer aun mas barato , por que encima al ver que hay muchos ofreciendolo creera que se vende mucho.

y al poco tiempo ........nadie vende nada .
gracias a "los colegas"


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2008)

si queres algo , lo valoras.   

yo lo valoro.


----------



## Meta (Dic 12, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hay cosas que son como son, uno donde vive ve como es la cosa y trata de vivir alli.
> 
> si vos naciste en el desierto del sahara no vas a comprate una tabla de wind surf .........o un equipo de bueceo.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2008)

no lo tomen como personal, lo que pongo es mi opinion.
 a mi me ha servido mucho mas en la vida cuando un amigo fue directo y me dio un buen sacudon para mostrarme las cosas que podia estar haciendo mal que :
la gente que es excesivamente amable y te anda con rodeos y al final no te dice nada.

si estoy en el foro es por que siento que es mi ambiente y comparto mis experiencias, espero que algo les sirva, de igual forma que tomo de uds. 

les mando un saludo .

Si meta es indudable que hay que tirarse a la pileta , es la unica forma, solo miestro algunos errores tipicos..........mejor no lo llamare errores, por que son errores para mi , quizas no para otros, digamos "comportamientos".
Yo tambien fui asi y hice todo lo que hoy digo que no se deberia hacer.

es indudable que hay que tirarse a la pileta, yo vivo de esto, todos los dias , vivo, le saco cosas utiles y tambien me agarro mis   , solo que hay cosas que ya vivi y no vuelvo a caer. 

un saludo y suerte .


----------



## Meta (Dic 12, 2008)

Hay tiempos y tiempos. Lo que te pase hace tiempo, no quiere decir que te pase ahora otra vez.


----------



## Meta (Ago 30, 2010)

El último  podcast de Dave Jones estuvo dedicado a dar unos *tips* sobre *como llevar al mercado un producto* diseñado por un hobbysta, diseñador amateur, empresa chica a mediana o un ingeniero freelance.

*1. No patentar el producto
*

 Es  casi garantizado que va a resultar en una perdida de dinero y de tiempo.  ¿Porque? Una patente no va a proteger tu diseño de copias, al momento  de patentar algo es necesario brindar toda la información sobre el mismo  poniéndola a disposición para el que quiera copiarla. Lo único que se  obtiene con la patente es un derecho a demandar o amenazar legalmente a  alguien que realice copias, pero no a obligarlo a no hacerlo.
 Una  patente no va a proporcionarte una devolución a tu inversión, al ser una  persona o empresa chica nadie va a comprarte la patente o a pagarte  regalias, eso sucede con empresas muy grandes.
 Las  patentes tienen que pagarse anualmente en cada Pais y no es algo barato y  en caso de algún conflicto legal los juicios sobre patentes se  encuentran entre los más caros.
*2. No involucrarse con empresas de mercadeo*

 Las típicas empresas que hacen publicidad en radio o televisión “_Ayudamos a los inventores a ganar dinero con su producto_” o “S_i tienes una buena idea nosotros tenemos los recursos_“  generalmente terminan rozando la linea de la estafa.
*3. Enfocarse a un mercado especifico*

 Diseñar  un producto para un nicho de mercado,  mantenerse enfocado a ese nicho e  idealmente ser el primero o ser el mejor permite convertirse en el _dueño_ de ese mercado, pasar a ser un experto reconocido lo cual es muy importante.
 No  tratar de entrar en mercados muy grandes y masivamente competitivos, por  ej de nada sirve diseñar y querer vender un televisor, es prácticamente  imposible poder competir con Sony, Panasoni, etc
*4. No gastar dinero en publicidad masiva*

 Es  importante conocer el target al cual queremos llegar y donde o como  encontrarlo, si no conocemos esto probablemente no deberíamos estar  tratando de competir en ese nicho de mercado.
 Si  conocemos el target al cual nos queremos dirigir, fácilmente podemos dar  a conocer nuestro producto en blogs y foros relacionados, logrando que  la gente comente (boca a boca) y asi evitarnos el gasto en publicidad  típica.
*5. Publicar el diseño de forma abierta*

 Al publicarlo de manera abierta, software o hardware open source,  en primer lugar obtenemos el beneplácito de las personas que comparten  esta ideología con la casi segura publicidad de parte de ellos, muchos  van a modificar y mejorar tu diseño lo cual sirve de realimentación y  también como publicidad al creador de la idea original.
 La licencia Creative Commons  que cada vez es adoptada por más paises tiene 6 diferentes formas que  nos pueden beneficiar, particularmente la cual especifica que el diseño  se puede modificar, copiar, dar a conocer pero no hacer uso comercial,  de esa manera solamente nosotros podemos explotarlo.
 Personalmente comparto todos y  cada uno de estos tips, y son cosas que ya tengo en mente porque en el  futuro me gustaría poder vivir de realizar diseños de equipos  electrónicos pero sin tener que trabajar en situación de dependencia.


Fuente:
http://ayudaelectronica.com/como-llevar-producto-al-mercado/


----------



## seaarg (Ago 31, 2010)

Mi trabajo es desarrollador web, y queria hacerles una observacion:

Si van a montar un negocio en internet (sitio de e-commerce), el sitio web para captar clientes lo pueden hacer muy pero muy facil en blogger, wordpress, etc.etc.

Lamentablemente esto dara una impresion "poco seria" al sitio y puede ahuyentar potenciales clientes Yo mismo miro demasiado bien como se hizo un sitio antes de comprar algo... si no le pusieron pilas a su vidriera en la web, menos pilas le pondran al producto, comercializacion, satisfaccion del cliente, etc. (Esto a modo muy general, no es una regla).

Desde mi punto de vista profesional hay un framework de trabajo para hacer un sitio web que es un poco mas dificil (ni tanto) pero mucho mas serio, que es drupal http://www.drupal.org incluso si googlean encuentran los sitios de drupal español si el idioma les pone una traba.

¿Que obtienen a cambio? Atrapar a clientes interesados en su producto pero que de otra forma no se animarian a poner la tarjetita de credito.

Bajo este CMS pueden disponer de herramientas muy completas de e-commerce, como ubercart linkeando el sitio a medios de pago conocidos como paypal, o si quieren hacerlo localista y que te puedan pagar desde un pago-facil, dineromail (este es lo mejorcito que conozco de Argentina, no tengo muchas referencias como para hacer una critica fundada).

Les pongo a su disposicion todo lo que pueda ayudarles ya que este es mi ambito de trabajo... eso si, el trabajo lo hacen ustedes eh!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2010)

Como en todos los negocios es un problema de volumen: Hacer un portal decente cuesta lo mismo para vender dos cosas al mes que cien por segundo. Dos al mes pierdes dinero, cien por segundo te forras.
También hay que llevar cuidado de no "morir de éxito": ¿Que pasa si de repente te encargan 100 placas de "ventana de ático",  las vas a servir muy mal en el tiempo y eso te penalizará...
Yo empezaría moneando en ebay o mercado libre y según como respire la cosa ya iría viendo otros caminos.


----------



## Meta (Dic 17, 2010)

@pepechip

¿Cómo van los negocios en www.microcontroladorespic.com?

Saludo.


----------

